# Pleco Breeding Season has started!!!!



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I noticed a about a week ago my female L264 Sultan pleco was really huge & was about this time last year when her & the male were frisky with eachother for about 2 months but never saw any eggs. Then this morning when I woke, the male had gotten the female in the cave & were in & out for a while & now he has had her trapped in the cave for a couple hours. Hopefully this time I will get some eggs out of the spawning. The female is even bigger in the belly this year too so here is to hoping.


----------



## KLS (Jan 21, 2013)

Does Pleco have specific season to bleed? Do they have to do it in a cave setting?


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

Most breed in caves & Plecos from different parts of the world breed at different times of the year, & some can breed all year like rabbits.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

Good luck this around.


----------



## FenixVA (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey Vicz24  Good Luck!! What type of Pleco are they?


----------

